# firefox >=52 keine ALSA-Unterstützung mehr?

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

sehe ich das richtig, dass firefox ab Version 52 nur noch pulseaudio und kein ALSA mehr unterstützt?

----------

## firefly

das siehst du falsch  :Smile: 

Den ALSA support gibt es noch, nur wird er zum einen anscheinen nicht mehr geflegt. Und zum anderen sind nur die prebuild binaries von Mozilla selbst ohne ALSA support.

Aktuell können Distributoren firefox immer noch mit ALSA support bauen, falls sie es wollen

----------

## tazinblack

ok, also dann entweder firefox-bin mit pulseaudio oder firefox selber bauen mit ALSA.

Wieder ein Stück Poettering um das man langfristig nicht herum kommt   :Confused: 

----------

## Christian99

Ich weiß es nicht, aber unter Umständen ist firefox-bin nicht das "offizielle" Binary von Mozilla, sondern ein von gentoo selbst geplegter build, der dann unter Umständen noch alsa entahlten könnte.

Eventuell lohnt es sich da mal nachzuforschen.

----------

